# Easiest to memorize method?



## fleeting_penguin (Sep 1, 2007)

What is the easiest to memorize blindfold cubing method? I am currently trying to learn Macky's 3-cycle method, but I can't get past orienting the corners without looking again. Are any other methods significantly easier, or should I just stick with it and practice? I am not concerned about getting quick times, just on solving blindfolded.


----------



## tim (Sep 1, 2007)

Any method with less information is easier to memorize. For example Stefan Pochmann's method.


----------



## fleeting_penguin (Sep 2, 2007)

Would Stefan's be easier overall? I'm trying to learn it by Tuesday so I can win a bet.


----------



## tim (Sep 2, 2007)

fleeting_penguin said:


> Would Stefan's be easier overall? I'm trying to learn it by Tuesday so I can win a bet.



I can't say that's easier overall, because for me the 3-cycle method was easier (i didn't understand anything from Stefan's page), but for many others Stefan's method is easier to learn. Read both guides and then decide which one is easier for you.

Stefan's method explained by Joel


----------



## pjk (Sep 2, 2007)

If you simply want to learn to do it blindfold, I'd recommend the simplest one, check my site http://www.pjkcubed.com and on the left menu click on Blindfold guide. Ask questions if you need help.

If your memo is having trouble, take as long as you need to memo it (say 30 minutes if needed), then execute slow and be sure you get it. Your times will definitely get better with practice.


----------



## Karthik (Sep 2, 2007)

I prefer the person-action-object method.This method takes very little time to customize and get accustomed with.Took like 5-6 hours.You can also become pretty fast with this method.Depends on how much you practice.For more details read the "Memory methods" thread.You will also find plenty of other methods there.


----------

